# WorkSpace Ventilation



## dasflux (Dec 20, 2018)

I believe my shop has several safety and fire code violations with no ventilation. 
Am I asking too much?!

I just want some ventilation and to not blow the place up. Anyone have any advice on talking this guy into it? im kind of venting.

So I've ran this shop for 5 years now. We are the biggest store in town. We were acquired and bought out recently. My shop is mostly Mohawk based. I've heard the stories with fire inspectors. I've heard the horror fire stories too. I've tried to talk the old owner into it. And recently the new owner but he said his other shop doesn't have ventilation either. So I am assuming history will repeat its self. I've asked but have not got an answer. All im asking for is some ventilation here. It aint even got to be Osha approved(but it should be). 

Last month, lets just say I had some test results come back i'm not too happy about. I use a respirator religiously might I add.

Being able to spray a large dark matte table top would be nice as well. It makes no sense to mark these tables down 500 like the last one. I can rub and use blending formulas with retarders as much as the next guy. But come on. Some times we just have to spray the whole top. Its a furniture repair shop you know...

I'm trying to be nice about this. But i'm literally about to draw the line in the sand. I am almost 40. I don't want to be around the fumes anymore. I like my job but I don't want it to kill me. They are not the only store in town that needs help. There is a shortage of repair guys in the area, im considering transitioning to flying solo and trying to grab warranty claims elsewhere. Anyone have any advice on handling this nicely? Am I asking for too much here? Too make things more interesting... this dude is on something. I got a feeling this guy is on some kind of stimulant.


----------



## redeared (Feb 7, 2019)

You have to have ventilation, talk to OHSA and ask for an inspection. If OHSA cites him and he turns on you and fires you, you have grounds for a law suit.


----------



## dasflux (Dec 20, 2018)

redeared said:


> You have to have ventilation, talk to OHSA and ask for an inspection. If OHSA cites him and he turns on you and fires you, you have grounds for a law suit.


I probably should have presented these statements better. I was just kind of venting man. The answer is the obvious one. The irony is the old repair guy died of a lung disease. No ventilation for him either. Everyone shrugs this off as if its nothing and im being paranoid of fumes. My health is of no concern of course. Maybe its fine for partial exposure with hobbies. But I am around it daily.

I'm working on picking up warranty claims and working with a guy that helps another store. Its going to take a big number and good ventilation to keep me around. We are hurting for furniture techs in the area, particularly ones that have been through color theory. I should be fine.

I was checking out the bausche fans for my home shop. Does anyone have any paint booth parts resource recommendations? Maybe i can help these guys out. I'll build their booth if I have to.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Based on your posts ....*

The shop has been sold and taken over by new owners who are reluctant to make a spray booth with proper ventilation. They don't care it's not their lungs. They will either be put out of business by OSHA regulations or if you quit it may just fail on it's own. Tell them that. You are not going to work in an unsafe environment (.) You don't want to get blown up either. 



Design a spray booth and cost it out. Present it to the new owners and let them decide. Build it or you are gone..... simple. :|


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Can you not anonymously give OSHA a call and have them drop in for an inspection, unless you have another job to go to simply quitting is not really an answer except as a last resort.


----------



## VicktorWhite (Feb 16, 2021)

I know that the workplace must have good ventilation to provide good working conditions for employees. So, improving the work environment and conditions helps to increase the staff's motivation and the efficiency of their work. I was lucky to get into a good company, where there are excellent working conditions and a friendly atmosphere. Recently, we received new comfortable office furniture and a massage chair for the relaxation room. In addition, we decided to improve the ventilation in our office and bought a Solar Whiz roof ventilation unit. We were lucky to find a Whirlybird installation specialist rather quickly and are now enjoying the fresh air.


----------

